# الدراسة عن بعد وبدون تسجيل و مجانا فى Mit للمهندسين وغيرهم



## samsim (26 أبريل 2006)

موقع للحصول علي lecture notes و بعض الكتب من MIT فى الموقع الاتي 
ocw.mit.edu 
بس رجاء خاص المساعدة في المشروع التالي 
blend fuel oil as fuel for diesel engine


----------



## احمد محمود. (4 فبراير 2007)

يعنى ايه؟مش فاهم


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (7 فبراير 2007)

ارجو وضوح فكرة المشروع 
بتدرس خصائص وقود الديزل ولا اية مش فاهم 
على العموم انا كمان مشروعى عن محركات الديزل بس عن الانبعاثات 
Diesel engine emission control
وارجو الافادة فى مشروعى


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (7 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموقع 
لكني مش هأقدر أساعدك في المشروع


----------



## samsim (1 مارس 2007)

اكملت المشروع وهو محاولة لاستعمال heavy fuel oil منتج ثقيل من مشتقات البترول السوداني يحتوي علي نسبة عالية من الشمع بدون تسخينه في محرك الديزل


----------



## roseflower (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م/ محمد أبوزهرة (2 مارس 2007)

100%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------

